# General Chat



## lyndsay552

This thread was previously on a different forum but was too general for the topic of the forum. Hence why I think it would be better suited to the expat forum, as general chit chat is the aim of the game.

Please feel free to add any discusions you wish and we will see how this develops.

Looking forward to lots of laughs

All the best

Lyndsay


----------



## Stravinsky

lyndsay552 said:


> This thread was previously on a different forum but was too general for the topic of the forum. Hence why I think it would be better suited to the expat forum, as general chit chat is the aim of the game.
> 
> Please feel free to add any discusions you wish and we will see how this develops.
> 
> Looking forward to lots of laughs
> 
> All the best
> 
> Lyndsay


Hi Lindsay

Sorry Lindsay, whats your point / subject ... where are you from? This is an expats forum for information about moving abroad, I'm afraid its not a chat room.


----------



## lyndsay552

I am moving to hurghada within a few months and thought it would be a good way to meet other expats, rather than just asking questions.

no other motive involved

lyndsay


----------



## Stravinsky

lyndsay552 said:


> I am moving to hurghada within a few months and thought it would be a good way to meet other expats, rather than just asking questions.
> 
> no other motive involved
> 
> lyndsay


Oh .... OK 
What made you go there? Work?


----------



## lyndsay552

Not really, more a change of lifestyle. Looking forward to waking up every morning and being able to see the sea. No hassles and no stress!!

Lyndsay


----------



## j4hurghada

Just seen this Lyndsay
Don't know if it will work but can give it a go

Jayne


----------



## queenie40something

Hi girls how are you all


----------



## lyndsay552

Just sent of the money for regency towers so a mix of excitement and depression, my bank account was quite healthy for a while!!!!!!!


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Lyndsay - I know what you mean. We transferred our payment in full and had a very nervous week waiting for it to reach the other end.


----------



## lyndsay552

This one isn't too bad as it was transferred to a UK solicitor, who we have transferred to before but when we pay for oasis it's an international transfer which should be interesting!!!!


----------



## j4hurghada

Lyndsay 
dont worry about transfering to egypt it is very streight forward thay give you all the account numbers and you just go in bank to do, very very easy.


----------



## j4hurghada

remember Iraida have been doing this type of thing for ages now and are very used to it, they have 4 developments sold and handed over up to press your development is there 5th one.


----------



## gina remoun

lyndsay552 said:


> Not really, more a change of lifestyle. Looking forward to waking up every morning and being able to see the sea. No hassles and no stress!!
> 
> Lyndsay


hi lyndsay,
have you made your move yet ? im asking because im marrying an egyptian later in the year and need advice on all the legal requirements so i can move there, it seems every where i go for advice i hit a brick wall, so asking someone who's done it seem's the only way to get the info im likely to need,
thanks for any help you could offer
gina
[email protected]


----------



## elgouna

gina remoun said:


> hi lyndsay,
> have you made your move yet ? im asking because im marrying an egyptian later in the year and need advice on all the legal requirements so i can move there, it seems every where i go for advice i hit a brick wall, so asking someone who's done it seem's the only way to get the info im likely to need,
> thanks for any help you could offer
> gina
> [email protected]


Hi Gina,

It should be straight forward... I'm British/Egyptian and my Husband is Italian and we moved to Elgouna (near Hurghada) from the UK 2 years ago. 

If you get married in the UK, you will need to get all your papers,(Marriage certificate etc) to Egypt with you so that your husband can get it authorized here in Egypt. Then you can apply for a residence visa. Until that paper work is done just enter the country on a tourist visa, which you can renew when you are here. 

(Also, my mother who is British has been living in Egypt for the past 46 years, since she married my dad (Egyptian) and moved here in the early 60's).

Sally


----------

